# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > SQL Server Integration Services - SSIS >  انتقال از یک ftp به ftp دیگر

## rahimi.mohamad24

سلام
امکانش هست که تعدادی فایل را از یک ftp  به ftp دیگری منتقل کرد؟

----------


## h_ou20

سلام
اگه میخواین داخل هاست این کار رو انجام بدین میتونین داخل cpanel یا هر کنترل پنل دیگه ای با برنامه مدیریت فایلی که داخلش لحاظ کردن این کار رو انجام بدین که سرعت ارسال بستگی به نرخ ارسال و دریافت و سرعت سرورهایی داره که کار میکنین. همچنین با استفاده از وبسایت www.net2ftp.com میتونین اول به FTP انتقال دهنده وصل شین و بعد با انتخاب فایلها یا فولدرها با استفاده از دکمه کپی در صفحه باز شده اطلاعات FTP گیرنده رو وارد کنین و انتقال رو انجام بدین.(هر دو روش با یک سیستم کار میکنن). منتحا میشه گفت فایل منیجر یکم شاید امنتر به نظر برسه ولی یک سری هاستهایی فایل منیجرشون به این وبسایت(net2ftp) ارجاع میدن که این میتونه یه ضمیمه اطمینان باشه.

----------

